# live stock options



## George9617 (Nov 28, 2011)

hello everyone i was having some trouble picking a new fish for my aquarium its a 55 gallon so nothing that gets over 5 1/2 inches and nothing that will be uncompatible with maroon clowns, engineer goby,domino and yellow tail damsel, and a yellow tang(i know yellow tangs will outgrow a 55 so i plan to trade him in the future)i was thinking about a tiny blenny but wasnt sure with the engineer hes about 7 inches. any way everyones input will be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Copperband Butterflyfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Pakistan Butterflyfish
Banded Butterflyfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Half Black Angelfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Multicolor Angelfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Lemonpeel Angelfish

I know there are a few over your 5.5" rule, but I put them in because they will fit in your 55g.


----------



## George9617 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you ,those were some awsome choices but i should have mentioned that i plan on collecting coral after i stock my tank up so alot of those wont do, but i will look into the lemon peel


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if you like the lemon, a flame or coral beauty might make a better choice. just keep in mind there is a slight chance they will be coral nippers but out of the angels these 2 seem to be better behaved.

good luck with those damsels.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

George9617 said:


> thank you ,those were some awsome choices but i should have mentioned that i plan on collecting coral after i stock my tank up so alot of those wont do, but i will look into the lemon peel


 If you are planning on corals, I'd stay away from the Angels.


----------



## George9617 (Nov 28, 2011)

ahh i forgot about the CORAL BUEATY i think thats my choice im gonna do some research on it. as for the damsels, there actually pretty great. the domino hosts with my maroon pair and the yellow tail is not agressive at all. i have complete peace in my tank


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

George9617 said:


> as for the damsels, there actually pretty great. the domino hosts with my maroon pair and the yellow tail is not agressive at all. i have complete peace in my tank


you havnt had them long enough. :lol:


----------



## George9617 (Nov 28, 2011)

care to elaborate?:-( i love my little dudes


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

as they mature, grow, establish territories they will become nasty.. its basically guarenteed.


----------



## George9617 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bummer they were my first two fish iand there not worth anything so trading won't get me much .oh well , my yellow tang makes them look cheap anyway.only thing is now my tank will be even emptier


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it is a bummer as some of them are nice looking fish but they are just nasty fish. jewel damsels are pretty IMO. but not a type of fish i think id ever keep.


----------

